# اللهجة الشامية: منبطّل وقتا اشخاص



## makala

ما معنى " و منبطّل وقتا اشخاص "؟

عفكرة الحب مش احساس
متل ما مفكرة الناس
الحب روح بتلبسنا
و منبطّل وقتا اشخاص

 ادهم نابلسي - هو الحب


----------



## elroy

ونكفّ عندئذ عن أن نكون أشخاص


----------

